# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Tuna Patties - YUM!

## domeyeahaigh

This do not look so good when you make them but I assure you they are ****ing delicous. 

I have not come out with an exact volume of food but I just throw it together and it always comes out fine


In a bowl mix 

1)However much canned tuna you would like, ***ends on how much you want.

2)1 cup or so of oatmeal per can of tuna (the oatmeal helps it all stick together, also a good source of complex carbohydrates)

3)Bell peppers, onions, carrots (this adds crunch :] Note: make sure to cut them up quite finely or they will make your patties fall apart) 

4) Egg whites 1 per can 

5) Milk is optional makes it taste better and mix nicer

6) Pepper is always good

Be creative!!

Mix the ingredients in a bowl and throw them around in your hand to make balls get a skillet nice and hot and grease it up too with some canola oil or pam or whatever you want and throw em down press em and cook em until you want make em as big as you want they are oh so delicious with ketchup

any variations on this one? POST IT!!

----------


## dupminxhere

I bind mine with bread crumbs.. there's my variation. Lmao =P - but good idea with the oats - I'll start using that!

----------


## j4ever41

I tried 1 very similar that I got somewhere, don't remmember where.

1 Large can tuna
1 cup oats
lite soy
lite teriyaki
garlic powder

I spray pan with extra virgin olive oil cook each side about 2 minutes, this recipe gives me 3 good size patties, and there great.

----------


## dupminxhere

Ok - that sounds really good and I'm going to try that tomorrow. Haha

----------


## CAT1

i add dried onion fllakes or scallions to mine

----------


## domeyeahaigh

this recipe is the bomb

----------


## Venomous Nemisis

> I tried 1 very similar that I got somewhere, don't remmember where.
> The Tuna-fixer upper thread, it rocks
> 
> 1 Large can tuna
> 1 cup oats
> lite soy
> lite teriyaki
> garlic powder
> 
> I spray pan with extra virgin olive oil cook each side about 2 minutes, this recipe gives me 3 good size patties, and there great.


http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...highlight=tuna

1 can tuna
chopped onion(however much you like)
1 chopped pepper
teriyaki sauce just to likeing
garlic chili sauce
salt and pepper
chili powder
garlic powder or fresh garlic
paprika
1/2 cup raw oats
1 or 2 egg whites
soy sauce

now what i do cause i dont need to have perfect 'patties'

i just sautee the onions and peppers while mixing everything else in a bowl after the peppers and onions are somewhat soft i mix them into the mix...little bit of extra virgin olive oil and just dump my contents into the pan and let sit over medium heat for like 5-10 min stirring and flipping...

i love it and so did everyone else ive made eat it

----------


## j4ever41

After reading your venomous I noticed I left out that I use 2 egg whites. I will have to try to add some chopped pepper and paprika, can't stand onions, to me the teriyaki sets it off.

----------


## Castradomus

tried it today, pretty good stuff

----------


## naturalsux

me and my girl love these too. so quick and easy!

i make them with salmon too.

i like adding hot curry powder to them.

----------


## texasmk4

> This do not look so good when you make them but I assure you they are ****ing delicous. 
> 
> I have not come out with an exact volume of food but I just throw it together and it always comes out fine
> 
> 
> In a bowl mix 
> 
> 1)However much canned tuna you would like, ***ends on how much you want.
> 
> ...



i am in love with this recipe, tried it last night and this morning and sure will try it every day more often. thanks a bunch for sharing it on here.

----------


## domeyeahaigh

bump for this because its ****ing badass

----------


## Rugger02

LOL Hell yah, I have variations of this recipe at least twice a week!

----------


## Probably

oh yay .. just in time, i was about to give up on tuna .. cauze it tastes so horrible eating it with spoon

----------


## UrRoyalHighness

this looks really good. i am going to try this tonight. maybe throw in some dried onions that you put on top of a green bean cassarole... yum

----------


## gettingBIGGERfast

I love this recipe...

----------


## Russasaur

I Just make it simple 4 eggs 2 big cans of tuna and frie em up until they are golden brown. yum

----------


## Jackandcoke

Dude amazing, I just made them with a little twist of my own. They broke apart, but they were damn good!

----------


## Tigershark

> I tried 1 very similar that I got somewhere, don't remmember where.
> 
> 1 Large can tuna
> 1 cup oats
> lite soy
> lite teriyaki
> garlic powder
> 
> I spray pan with extra virgin olive oil cook each side about 2 minutes, this recipe gives me 3 good size patties, and there great.


I will be adding this one to my recipes. It is simple and quick which I like sice I am not the best cook.

----------


## j4ever41

LOL, i happened to see this thread up, the funny thing is i was just about to get up and make this bad boy, so off to the kitchen i go.

----------


## bass

> This do not look so good when you make them but I assure you they are ****ing delicous. 
> 
> I have not come out with an exact volume of food but I just throw it together and it always comes out fine
> 
> 
> In a bowl mix 
> 
> 1)However much canned tuna you would like, ***ends on how much you want.
> 
> ...



have you tried baking it as Patties in stead of frying? i will definitely try this recipe, heck it beats eating tuna out of a can!

----------


## ninjazx14

gunna give this a try kinda sounds good and i hate eating tuna with a spoons.

----------


## Tigershark

> I tried 1 very similar that I got somewhere, don't remmember where.
> 
> 1 Large can tuna
> 1 cup oats
> lite soy
> lite teriyaki
> garlic powder
> 
> I spray pan with extra virgin olive oil cook each side about 2 minutes, this recipe gives me 3 good size patties, and there great.


I believe this is Jamy's recipe. They are freaking amazing. I would avoid using ketchup though, lots of sugar in it.

----------


## Callsign

Stupid question.. The 1cup of oatmeal is uncooked, right?

----------


## MAC27

ive made these before as a well rounded and easy pwo meal.. there great! 

CALLSIGN- i cooked the oats first and it worked out fine.

----------


## Jahcuree

i think i started with mine too watery because they broke apart all over :/

----------


## Stephen73ta

Saw this on a youtube video.. I make these at least twice a week! I throw jalapenos and jack cheese on top..

----------


## BloodyBM

damn just tried the tuna patties thank you Its ****ing good!!!

----------


## slyced

I make this every day... Jalepenos are key!

----------


## questionrouge

oh man these sound delicious! I'll probably add spicy peppers to give it some pop  :Smilie:

----------


## ThreeP3t3

I just finished making these pattys with some peppers, they were amazing! Ty for recipe

----------


## BuffBuffalo

Just tried these, they were awesome.

----------


## joetapout

just made the patties with sweet potatoes.much better than its looks on paper.very nice way to change up tuna thanks

----------


## cantbetouched

I know the threads old but man you just saved my life with this one!! tuna was killing me.

----------


## cantbetouched

Just made these added chili beans to it and BBQ instead of ket. great!!

----------


## DubVwrestler171

Sounds great!!

----------


## Sailor Moon

Sounds like an old family recipe, except replace tuna with fresh Salmon! Now were talking.

----------


## oatmeal69

Thanks for these guys, I'm trying to find a way to get some tuna back in my diet as well!

----------


## j4ever41

i use uncooked oats

----------


## oatmeal69

Still needs work. Mine came out dry and kinda funky... maybe add some vinegar or something?

----------


## stb103

is it ok to eat as a sandwich on wheat?

----------


## wizard

I'll have to try that, I find it really tough to get canned tuna down, even though I love other seafood

----------


## montanadadof3

Definitely going to try this tonight. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## thehaas10

Always looking for a variation on tuna. I love tuna and this sounds awesome!

----------


## 951thompson

Tried this recipe earlier today, I loved it. Thanks for sharing. 
I guess you could use the recipe with ground beef, ground turkey, ground chicken, tinned sardines. I think this could work with a number of different fish and meats. 

Good recipe

----------


## 951thompson

This recipe is good shit! I tried it again today but this time instead of tuna, I used tinned sardines in tomato sauce. Added some frozen mixed veg, chilli flakes, garlic powder, coriander, salt, pepper. Made them into really thin patties to make them crispy, I have to say DELICIOUS. Feels like your eating something. Really naughty.

----------


## killer41qc

Thank you for sharing ! really love them and easy to make

----------

